# Is there a way to reset a villager's house interior?



## Riseon (Apr 26, 2020)

One of my early villagers got a lot of fish just because I thought giving them gifts would make them like me more and it's so ugly lmao


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 26, 2020)

The only way I think you can reset the interior is to have them leave and then move back to your island, but that will reset friendship with them too :c


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 26, 2020)

I gave Sherb a pet tarantula and then a fly to feed the tarantula but it's Sherb so he kept the fly as a pet too.

And he got rid of his speaker for it.

I knew this would happen.

I did it anyway and now I cry.


----------



## Riseon (Apr 26, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> The only way I think you can reset the interior is to have them leave and then move back to your island, but that will reset friendship with them too :c



I let my friend adopt one of my villagers and they kept some of the things I gave them when he moved to my friend's island. Will that not be the case if I tried to move a villager again?

edit: Is this why people ask for villagers to be "original"?


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 26, 2020)

Riseon said:


> I let my friend adopt one of my villagers and they kept some of the things I gave them when he moved to my friend's island. Will that not be the case if I tried to move a villager again?




When you give away a villager and then get them back from an island/campsite they act like they never knew you, so I don't think that should be the case.

But if a villager moves to a friend's town they still know you, technically, so will keep your stuff, I believe.


----------



## Dr. Raddle (Sep 5, 2021)

Lol ik this is late but if you have another switch or a friend with an open plot you can let your villager go to the friends island. THE USER MUST BE A FRIEND ON THE SWITCH. If the villager goes to the friend’s island, the villager still remembers you even if they are on another friend’s island. Idk if the friendship level is still up, but ik the villager will probably remember you if the villager goes to a friend and back to you. I might be wrong but im pretty sure it works.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr. Raddle said:


> THE USER MUST BE A FRIEND ON THE SWITCH.


This isnt true.
I've stored villagers on a second switch with a different account that isn't friends with my account and they still remember me.

As for the OPs question, even though it is old, I will answer it anyways.

No there is no way to remove gifted items.
Moving them to someone else's island will not help. They are still gifted and will always be gifted.

The best you can do is give them more items as they have a maximum amount of items they can have. Once they meet this limit they will get rid of older items.
This could damage their house further though.

The only real solution is to have them move out, and get a fresh copy of that villager.
Either through amiibo or villager hunting


----------



## Dr. Raddle (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh no i meant like they wemt to a random island. If youre in contact with thw person u dont have to be friends


----------



## Serabee (Sep 9, 2021)

Tatimari said:


> When you give away a villager and then get them back from an island/campsite they act like they never knew you, so I don't think that should be the case.


I think they meant if they move the SAME villager back. Like, literally the same. Back from their friend's island.

I've heard that they are from the first few villagers (with funky houses), and you move them to a friend's island, then back, then they'll be "original" (with their normal house and no gifts) but IDK for sure.

And, to whoever asked- yes, this is why a lot of people prefer "original" or "ungifted" villagers.


----------

